# Nulo food



## Bols27 (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone ever tried Nulo food. I've read good things and seen it compared to Orijen. We are feeding Taste Of The Wild high prairie puppy right now and have had a few issues with lack of interest and some intermittent diarrhea with our little girl. I've tried Merrick backcountry and they seem to like it but they also tend to pick out the freeze-dried raw bits and leave the kibble. I'm pretty interested in Nulo just thought I would see if anyone had experience with it.


----------

